# Carrying things



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

My little Thomas seems obsessed with carrying things. Balls of tin foil, socks, string, anything...
Is this just kitten behaviour or do many cats do this. He brought my knickers of the clothes horse today right in to the living room when we had guests! Thanks Thomas!


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

lmao at least they were clean laundry . maude likes to run about with her toy duck but in a normal way , she doesnt do it none stop.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

He doesn't seem anxious or anything like that, he just likes to move things to where he wants them


----------



## MummyCat (Jul 25, 2011)

My 2 furbabies went through a phase of gathering random bits and bobs and hiding them in their beds or the beanbag. Ally especially liked the little wire cage thingy off bubbly bottles


----------



## natty01 (Sep 4, 2011)

jo-pop said:


> He doesn't seem anxious or anything like that, he just likes to move things to where he wants them


bless him , maybe hes just helping with the housework lol


----------



## ebonymagic (Jun 18, 2010)

My kitten towed a piece of tinsel into the front room the other day. It was a loooong bit.

She doesn't carry anything about as such, but tends to beat her toys up and end up in the front room with them.


----------



## sarahecp (Aug 22, 2011)

Seb doesn't do it all the time but will carry certain things like, rolled up balls of news paper, socks and his favourite mouse


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

When Merson was a kitten, he would carry his favourite yellow ball all around the house. He still does it with his little teddy but not as often.


----------



## K337 (May 20, 2011)

My boys carry their toys or any thing that could be a toy  Generally it's a fluff bunny for Freckle and a trixie nub ball for Bloo, but they also love bottle tops, the tops of Bozita, cardboard rings, and last weekend a pair of fleece gloves.

Freckle will then deposit it at your feet and rub up against you, waiting for you to throw it so he can retrieve it. Bloo will climb all over you, tap you on the hand/arm and then meow really loud or gently claw you to throw it


----------



## Ian B (Jul 19, 2011)

The much missed Beckett had a thing about *stealing* and carrying freshly washed socks about the house, tho' this habit paled the day he stole a black tie from a wardrobe and was seen tearing up and down the pavement with it. It was eventually recovered, but not before several cars had driven over it and it's fair to say after his attempts to kill it coupled with the tyre marks, it wasn't fit to be worn again :lol:

Ian


----------



## sarelis (Aug 29, 2011)

Tex used to carry his toy mousey around when he was a kitten, the only things he carries around now are real mice! Little Mini cat love carrying things, her fave is the bath scrunchie that hangs on the taps, she usually sits it the bath playing with the drips from the tap then when she gets bored of that she grabs the scrunchie & runs off with it! She will also carry around the dog's rope toy, one day she actually flung it down the stairs & hit me on the head with it!


----------



## Rylee (Oct 21, 2011)

Mine also carries things around, she didn't when she was younger but in the last few weeks she has started to like things in her mouth, i'm not sure if it's to do with teething but that was my guess as she is about 4 and a half months now. I would be careful of letting yours have string though, just incase it gets swallowed.


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

Rylee said:


> Mine also carries things around, she didn't when she was younger but in the last few weeks she has started to like things in her mouth, i'm not sure if it's to do with teething but that was my guess as she is about 4 and a half months now. I would be careful of letting yours have string though, just incase it gets swallowed.


Yes you're right on the string. Its only been while ive been wrapping up presents. I don't give it to him purposely for that reason. You just don't know with little ones do you.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Dorrie likes to take the ornaments off the tree, carry them around for a bit, then leave them wherever. I find them all over the house. Stood on one the other morning when I got up for work. :eek


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

My Millie carries things too. She has an obsession with clean socks, steals them off the clothes horse and hides them. My housemate's forever asking me why he found a sock in the weirdest places.

She'll carry straws and sparkly balls too. In fact, she'll pick up a ball, jump on you, drop it then demand you throw it for her. Then she'll run and get it, pick it up and run around the house doing a victory churp. She's the cutest little thing!

Only thing is that I don't approve of her hiding spot. She hides her most favourite toys in the back corner of the litterbox. Well, you can't fault her logic... Nobody's going to want to play with them if they've been in there! She gets terribly miffed when I dare to throw them away, mind you.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Manny is the same as his sister Millie  He is forever carrying thing's around in his mouth! Under my daughter's bed the other day I found ..... 3 toy mice, 2 balls and a kicker!!


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

Gaudi is so keen on my hubby's clean socks that we have nicknamed him Socks, or Dobby (the elf from Harry Potter). He also steals handkerchiefs and he carries his own toys around.

His favourite game is trhowing toys down the stairs, collect them, take them back up in his mouth and throw them down the stairs again (especially at night).

Xena has her 'Beessies' (beasties), that we got free at some supermarket a couple of years ago, during the World Cup football season, and she carries them to her food bowl and dumps them in there..... She likes toys, but she is besotted with 'beessies'.









If she knew I put a Beessie in each secret santa parcel, she'd kill me (even though we still have a dozen spare ones).


----------



## Longton Flyball (Nov 6, 2011)

Poppy loves to take her toy mice to bed or just get all her toys out and scatter them round the house including the stairs...my husband now looks where he's going.
When she was a kitte she would take pens all around the house.

Snoopy just has an obscession with screwed up receipts, screwed up kitkat wrappers and cotton wool buds, which are always here there and everywhere :biggrin:


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Jenny, you forgot the partridge in the pair tree!

Has he brought his spider to bed with you all yet? I used to regularly wake up to find Millie and a ball and Manny and a spider all cuddled up with me.


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Not yet!

Though we did wake up yesterday morning with Manny above my head and Molly above OH's head


----------



## Anca (Aug 27, 2011)

Berlioz is carrying my son's school rubbers, he always comes in inspection as soon as the pencilbox is opened to see if any rubber is available. But of course, we are out of rubbers, not very pleasant when we need to correct a homework.

I've recently found the rubbers storage area. Under the heaviest sofa. Plus one additional strategical place: my husband's shoes. Yeeyyy. So we're relaxed for a week or so: now we also have forest-like scented rubbers ...


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Hah, so she's learning his pillow sleeping habits then? Millie's currently teaching herself the art of push the human right the way off the pillow... She's very successful!


----------



## jenfunfur (Jul 7, 2011)

Rumbles carries around a piece of rabbit fur, i gave it to him when we first had him & it's been his best friend ever since. Most mornings i wake up to find Rumbles & rabbit on the bed with me, when Rumbles was about 5 month old the rabbit skin got dunked in the water bowl daily & then paraded around the house!

You have to love our crazy little kitties


----------



## TatiLie (Nov 2, 2010)

carly87 said:


> Hah, so she's learning his pillow sleeping habits then? Millie's currently teaching herself the art of push the human right the way off the pillow... She's very successful!


Ari too! It's been very difficult to sleep. Sometimes when I'm not too tired I try to push back... and I end up spending the rest of the night with her rear end across my forehead.

Well, about carrying stuff, the weirdest things Ari carried were:
 the cat grass, with the vase, from the balcony, through the window.
 her bed and blanket from the chair in the living room to the corridor (how did she carry the bed??)
 the tunnel, which is very light but bulky, from the living room to the bedroom door (got it stuck on the door. Imagine the shock in the middle of the night when I nearly fell on it!!)


----------



## cariad65 (Dec 26, 2011)

when we have had female cats they've all done it, these 2 do it bring it back for me to throw again but when we had Tommy a boy, I tried to train him but he was having none of it, I've always thought its a girl thing as when they have kittens they pick up their kittens to move them about, might be wrong I dont know.

I even trained these 2 to use/push their treat ball to get a treat (dreamies biscuits) to drop out for them at least it gets them to work for their treat,


----------



## raggs (Aug 3, 2008)

Off topic and i do apologise but its nice to see a lovely Welsh ID in here....Croeso Cariad.........best wishes........Chris


----------



## calligator (Jan 10, 2012)

My little cat Dixie does this - her favourite thing to play with is a ball of foil so I'll throw it down the hall, she'll run after it and bring it back to me and do this several times then disappear with the foil. After doing this for months, I realised that I hadn't actually seen any foil anywhere but found a pile behind the beside table. She's also been caught stealing the shower pouf and once I saw her dragging a dress off a hanger and out of my wardrobe under the bed...


----------



## McSquirtle (Jan 13, 2012)

My tabby Oscar does this a lot!! He had a favourite mouse that we used to often find in his bed and around the house. Then we used to have a large stuffed rabbit teddy that he'd taken to and I once found it outside. God knows how he'd dragged it through the cat flap! :lol: Also, he bought me my neighbours washing that must have fell off the line! I was so embarrassed taking it back around to her!
My kitten Lola likes chewing on/carrying/fetching hair bobbles at the moment and she fetches and drops like a dog


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Leo was running round the living room with a cocktail umprella hanging out the corner of his mouth. I wish I had the camera ready. It was really cute to watch but had to retrieve the umbrella because we didn't want him to spike himself.


----------



## missP (Jan 11, 2012)

Cheeky loves to play fetch with balls of foil. his favourite however is a little ball thing almost like a ball of wool tied in the middle with the ends cut. he's had it for years, and you know when he's carrying it, because he 'cries'. dont know what that's all about!!!


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

My Aunt's cat Sam likes to play fetch with things. His favourite thing to fetch is those little cable tie things. He was most disappointed when no-one wanted to throw the wooden spoon for him though so went and hid with it.


----------



## swatton42 (Oct 29, 2011)

Jiskefet said:


> His favourite game is trhowing toys down the stairs, collect them, take them back up in his mouth and throw them down the stairs again (especially at night).


Boris used to do this!! He was doing it one night and we all ignored him and went back to sleep. Got up in the morning and found he'd actually been tossing a dead crow up and down the stairs. Nice.


----------



## wind1 (Oct 24, 2010)

Whisper plays fetch. Her favourite toy at the moment to play with is a red plastic star she nicked off the christmas tree. She brings it to me over and over for me to throw so she can fetch it. She also steals anything she knows is not hers and runs around with it very pleased with herself. The other day it was a bar of soap!


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

swatton42 said:


> Boris used to do this!! He was doing it one night and we all ignored him and went back to sleep. Got up in the morning and found he'd actually been tossing a dead crow up and down the stairs. Nice.


Nice!......


----------



## Starbug (Aug 7, 2011)

When I'm cleaning out the fish tank filters, Amber will run off with the sponge bits from inside if I don't watch her. She does like nicking things in general - she picked up my friend's lighter and ran upstairs with it one day


----------

